# women's board



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for a new all around board. I'm not looking to spend tons, just enough to get a fun board. Im about 5 feet tall and 110 lbs and about a medium skill level. Anyone happen to be savy about womens boards? Let me know your suggestions I would really appreciate it. 
Also, how do yall feel about the single strap bindings? 
Thanks yall!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Single strap bindings? Do you mean Flow?

Anyways there's a ton of great deals right now on last years product. Whats a typical day on the resort like for you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

yea, flow bindings... What of them?
I love deep powder, I'm just getting into the park, but mostly I just like to relax and ride.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Arbor Push $430









Designed for women who surf mountains, with a structural bamboo top, directional shape, and lively flex that deliver energetic initiation, reliable control, and the ability to express a clean line in all conditions. Ideal for powder, natural hits, trees, steeps, groomers, and more - provides all the freedom you’ll need to reach the limits of your big-mountain chi. 

--------------------------------
Arbor Eden $380









A versatile women specific park and mountain board for all access riding - designed with a structural blue Pearlwood top, progressive shape, and soft flex, which make this board perfect for lapping the park, popping fun boxes, jibbing naturals, exploring the trees, or simply freeriding the groomers - Independence and freedom in the face of preconceptions


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Arbor sucks balls! 

the wasteland 2009 arbor is UGLY!!!!


go with the 2008 Burton 147 LUX... I just happen to have one for sale..


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

K2's women's boards are specifically designed for women. When i say designed i mean everything about the board was contructed for women's specs from the wood to the shape to the flex.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

aprnczz said:


> Arbor sucks balls!
> 
> the wasteland 2009 arbor is UGLY!!!!
> 
> ...


You're a fucking tool.

Anyways flows in pow not such a good idea bit of a bitch to get the highback up when there's snow forced in them. Thats the biggest downside to them. Also in flows line up don't look at anything in the lower price ranges you want stuff thats at least like 180 and up.

I second the K2 line up the Alliance girls put a lot of work into those boards and they're solid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

My wife took a quick run at the k2 cinch bindings (not flows but same concept) they really weren't as easy and as quick as she hoped they would be and they were slightly heavier as well. went to the rome madisons and loves them. i think this years madisons have a few upgrades from last as well. my wife went with the never summer infinity, but she has this nack for liking something that just so happens to be on the higher end of the cost scale. she got some recommendations for the K2 boards, and the atomic fallen angel, i think also.

sorry to see someone else sharing in our mountainless misery.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Any opinion about Palmer Jade?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Palmer = pure crap. Avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

How much are you selling the Lux for? 147 is a bit longer than I was really looking for...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Palmer = pure crap. Avoid them at all costs.



You're a fucking cunt!!

Anyways...Flows are really hit or miss....I really didn't like them when I tried them...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Texas said:


> How much are you selling the Lux for? 147 is a bit longer than I was really looking for...



I'll sell it to you for $50 less then she tells you....Technically her board is in MY basement so it's all about possession!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

just got my woman a ride promise, with i could tell you how she likes it but there is no snow here... lets all do a snow dance and they gods with shower us with snow?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

$200.00 - OBO - orig like $360.00
it is brand new.. never used. still in the plasic and have the shipping box too. 


but it all depends on what you like... 
i liked it so i bought it. (well two of them) (on accident)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Karma said:


> You're a fucking cunt!!


? He just likes to voice his opinion. Chill out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

F0rgiven said:


> ? He just likes to voice his opinion. Chill out.


He just likes to voice his opinion too...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

F0rgiven said:


> ? He just likes to voice his opinion. Chill out.



Let me refer you to his post that you obv. missed....



BurtonAvenger said:


> You're a fucking tool.
> 
> Anyways


Plus I'm trying to be an Internet tuff guy! B/c I'm huge...I Bench Press 900lbs and I'm gonna find him and kick his ass! Then I'm gonna kiss him and make sweet love to his toes! 

Hearts & Puppies!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

aprnczz said:


> He just likes to voice his opinion too...



I'm very opinionated!

Bah...hijacked thread!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Karma said:


> You're a fucking cunt!!
> 
> Anyways...Flows are really hit or miss....I really didn't like them when I tried them...


HAHA you want to support a company that puts tip to tail cardboard in their boards go for it. Palmer is a joke of a company, why do you think they've been sold and passed around for the last few years. 

If you want to kick my ass go for it, not the first person to threaten me with never working in the industry again, beating my ass, killing me, knocking my teeth out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok kiddos thats enough... I just asked about boards for goodness sake! I appreciate each of your oppinions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Karma - I don't think BurtonAvenger minds if you make love to his toes.. 

he didn't say you couldn't... 


PS - I'll bring the video camera and whipped cream.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Karma said:


> Hearts & Puppies!


haha! :thumbsup:


----------

